# For Sale:  Utility pouch grab bag.  TT, TAG, Arc'teryx LEAF



## Queeg (May 31, 2015)

Got some miscellaneous gear that's just been sitting around.  $50USD + shipping.  Item ships from Ontario, Canada.  Thanks!

1 x Tactical Tailor large zippered util pouch.  Khaki.
1 x Tactical Tailor MAV center adapter.  Khaki.
1 x TAG large util pouch.  Coyote Brown.
1 x Arc'teryx LEAF fanny pack.  Coyote Brown.
1 x CP Gear SAW/util pouch.  OD Green.


----------

